# Hello From Cambridge



## snowy

Hello. I'm another one from Cambridge (sorry mach), and I work with jammie*dodger who introduced me to this forum. I registered so I could buy a watch from Ric which is now winging its way over frm N. Wales as I type!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

snowy said:


> Hello. I'm another one from Cambridge (sorry mach), and I work with jammie*dodger who introduced me to this forum. I registered so I could buy a watch from Ric which is now winging its way over frm N. Wales as I type!


Welcome to the forum Snowy









BTW how is Tin Tin?









Urgent message to to LDF HQ, the Eastern Alliance forces are increasing in number, all leave is cancelled


----------



## hotmog

Welcome to the forum, Snowy. Let's have a pic when it arrives.


----------



## snowy

hotmog said:


> Welcome to the forum, Snowy. Let's have a pic when it arrives.


Thanks. There's some excellent pcs of my new watch in the sales forum - it's the Citizen 8700. It'll be probably the nicest watch I've ever had after a series of cheap Seikos, Accurists and Casios! Can't stretch to the pricey Swiss stuff unfortunately


----------



## snowy

mach 0.0013137 said:


> snowy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I'm another one from Cambridge (sorry mach), and I work with jammie*dodger who introduced me to this forum. I registered so I could buy a watch from Ric which is now winging its way over frm N. Wales as I type!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum Snowy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW how is Tin Tin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urgent message to to LDF HQ, the Eastern Alliance forces are increasing in number, all leave is cancelled
Click to expand...

Tin-tin's fine - he'll be along shortly and he's from the East too


----------



## Bladerunner

Welcome Snowy.


----------



## scottishcammy

As long as it's east of Glasgow I'm happy (oh aye, welcome







).


----------



## nursegladys

snowy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I'm another one from Cambridge (sorry mach), and I work with jammie*dodger who introduced me to this forum. I registered so I could buy a watch from Ric which is now winging its way over frm N. Wales as I type!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum Snowy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW how is Tin Tin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urgent message to to LDF HQ, the Eastern Alliance forces are increasing in number, all leave is cancelled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tin-tin's fine - he'll be along shortly and he's from the East too
Click to expand...

Good work Snowy, welcome to the Eastern Alliance, I've barricaded the border but the broom won't hold for long. Up the Front


----------



## Stan

Welcome to the forum Snowy.


----------



## PhilM

Welcome to the forum snowy









BTW It's great to see all the new members posting, who ever decided to start this section of the forum well done


----------



## scottishcammy

nursegladys said:


> snowy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I'm another one from Cambridge (sorry mach), and I work with jammie*dodger who introduced me to this forum. I registered so I could buy a watch from Ric which is now winging its way over frm N. Wales as I type!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum Snowy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW how is Tin Tin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urgent message to to LDF HQ, the Eastern Alliance forces are increasing in number, all leave is cancelled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tin-tin's fine - he'll be along shortly and he's from the East too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good work Snowy, welcome to the Eastern Alliance, I've barricaded the border but the broom won't hold for long. Up the Front
Click to expand...

Eugh, I always thought it would be bad enough to have a broom up the back....but up the front?!?!?


----------



## PhilM

scottishcammy said:


> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I'm another one from Cambridge (sorry mach), and I work with jammie*dodger who introduced me to this forum. I registered so I could buy a watch from Ric which is now winging its way over frm N. Wales as I type!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum Snowy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW how is Tin Tin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urgent message to to LDF HQ, the Eastern Alliance forces are increasing in number, all leave is cancelled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tin-tin's fine - he'll be along shortly and he's from the East too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good work Snowy, welcome to the Eastern Alliance, I've barricaded the border but the broom won't hold for long. Up the Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eugh, I always thought it would be bad enough to have a broom up the back....but up the front?!?!?
Click to expand...

Must be an Eastern thing


----------



## nursegladys

PhilM said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I'm another one from Cambridge (sorry mach), and I work with jammie*dodger who introduced me to this forum. I registered so I could buy a watch from Ric which is now winging its way over frm N. Wales as I type!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum Snowy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW how is Tin Tin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urgent message to to LDF HQ, the Eastern Alliance forces are increasing in number, all leave is cancelled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tin-tin's fine - he'll be along shortly and he's from the East too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good work Snowy, welcome to the Eastern Alliance, I've barricaded the border but the broom won't hold for long. Up the Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eugh, I always thought it would be bad enough to have a broom up the back....but up the front?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be an Eastern thing
Click to expand...

hurrow it is an eastern fing









anyway don't mention the war


----------



## snowy

PhilM said:


> Welcome to the forum snowy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW It's great to see all the new members posting, who ever decided to start this section of the forum well done


Thanks for all the words of welcome.

I agree PhilM - this section is a friendly start for us newbies! Apart from the declarations of war from mach that is


----------



## mach 0.0013137

nursegladys said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I'm another one from Cambridge (sorry mach), and I work with jammie*dodger who introduced me to this forum. I registered so I could buy a watch from Ric which is now winging its way over frm N. Wales as I type!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum Snowy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW how is Tin Tin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urgent message to to LDF HQ, the Eastern Alliance forces are increasing in number, all leave is cancelled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tin-tin's fine - he'll be along shortly and he's from the East too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good work Snowy, welcome to the Eastern Alliance, I've barricaded the border but the broom won't hold for long. Up the Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eugh, I always thought it would be bad enough to have a broom up the back....but up the front?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be an Eastern thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hurrow it is an eastern fing
Click to expand...

I said they were a bunch of uncivlised heathens with their strange accents,weird foods, funny clothes and un-natural habits









I daren`t tell you some of the things I`ve heard they get up to











> anyway don't mention the war


Message to LDF HQ: they appear to be sending coded messages to their agents in our midst, round up the usual suspects for questioning


----------



## jasonm

Welcome to the Cambridgeshire cadre of RLT Snowy....Good to have you on board 

Stand by your beds, kit inspection at 0600


----------



## born t

May I welcome you as well, Snowy. We Cambridge people have to stick together I suppose









Born (also in Cambridge)


----------



## jasonm

Hi Born, long time no see, you OK?


----------



## simonlincs

Hi Snowy

welcome

simon


----------



## in_denial

Hi Snowy,

Another of the Cambs. mob here! Welcome to the slippery slope

-- Tim


----------



## born t

I'm OK, Jason. Thanks. It's just been quite busy lately. But it's getting better now.









BTW I didn't know that there were so many people from around here.


----------



## nursegladys

born t said:


> I'm OK, Jason. Thanks. It's just been quite busy lately. But it's getting better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I didn't know that there were so many people from around here.


It must be the breeding, or at least the breeding obvious


----------



## hippo

Welcome to the forum Snowy









Another one from the east here BTW!!

Andy i've found another broom the sure up the defences


----------



## nursegladys

hippo said:


> Welcome to the forum Snowy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one from the east here BTW!!
> 
> Andy i've found another broom the sure up the defences


Get 710 on here, we need some intelligence


----------



## hippo

nursegladys said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum Snowy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one from the east here BTW!!
> 
> Andy i've found another broom the sure up the defences
> 
> 
> 
> Get 710 on here, we need some intelligence
Click to expand...

She's out I'm afraid, been trusted at home on my own!!!


----------



## nursegladys

Bugger, don't need a broom, pull your thumb out of that dyke to shore up the defences.


----------



## hippo

nursegladys said:


> Bugger, don't need a broom, pull your thumb out of that dyke to shore up the defences.


----------



## nursegladys

we is in the flat bad lands, liable to flooding so we need dykes to help us to stay dry; one look and we go the other way


----------



## hippo

nursegladys said:


> we is in the flat bad lands, liable to flooding so we need dykes to help us to stay dry; one look and we go the other way


Very kind those ladies in comfortable shoes!!!


----------



## nursegladys

Hippo that is shocking we have to be open to all persuasions; Mac lives in Leicester for heavens sake, 'fraid we can't help him.


----------



## hippo

nursegladys said:


> Hippo that is shocking we have to be open to all persuasions; Mac lives in Leicester for heavens sake, 'fraid we can't help him.


Please don't say it's too late for Mach!!!! We can move him to the east then maybe he will make a full recovery??


----------



## mach 0.0013137

hippo said:


> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hippo that is shocking we have to be open to all persuasions; Mac lives in Leicester for heavens sake, 'fraid we can't help him.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't say it's too late for Mach!!!! We can move him to the east then maybe he will make a full recovery??
Click to expand...

No chance, when global warming really starts to kick in you lot are going to be underwater and trying to move over here which why we need to build the wall to keep out the influx of you waterlogged easterners









Maybe that`s why Jason likes diving so much


----------

